# [SOLVED]Dwie wersje w sytemie (5.3 i 5.4), moduły z dev-php?

## Jacekalex

Witam

Jak nakłonić portage, żeby zainstalował moduły  php równolegle do obydwóch wersji php?

Bo na razie udało się to tylko z xcache, reszta natomiast pomimo ustawienia 

```
PHP_TARGETS="php5-3 php5-4"
```

 skompilowała się tylko na 5.3     :Evil or Very Mad: 

 a na php5.4 też jest potrzebna.   :Twisted Evil: 

Konkretnie chodzi o te paczuszki:

```
cat /etc/portage/sets/phpmod

dev-php/PEAR-Archive_Tar

dev-php/PEAR-Auth_SASL

dev-php/PEAR-Console_Getopt

dev-php/PEAR-MDB2

dev-php/PEAR-MDB2_Driver_mysql

dev-php/PEAR-MDB2_Driver_mysqli

dev-php/PEAR-Mail_Mime

dev-php/PEAR-Mail_mimeDecode

dev-php/PEAR-Net_IDNA2

dev-php/PEAR-Net_SMTP

dev-php/PEAR-Net_Socket

dev-php/PEAR-PEAR

dev-php/PEAR-Structures_Graph

dev-php/PEAR-XML_Util

dev-php/pear

dev-php/pecl-rrd

dev-php/suhosin

dev-php/xcache
```

Względnie, jak je skompilować do php-5.4, żeby przy instalacji nie wyparowały z php-5.3?

Pozdrawiam

 :Cool: Last edited by Jacekalex on Thu Sep 11, 2014 5:31 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## SlashBeast

To juz raczej do ogarniecia na pozomie eclass, proponuje zglosic bugi na bugs.gentoo.org odnosnie tego.

Jak pozglaszasz bugi, dorzuc w CC w bugach mnie, bo az jestem ciekaw jak to wyjdzie (mam pewnie 'doswiadczenie' z teamem gentoo-php). Mail 'piotr.karbowski <shift+2> gmail'.

----------

## Jacekalex

Zakładać bugi?

Z reguły tylko wtedy, jak nie umiem czegoś rozwiązać samodzielnie, troszkę za słabo znam angielski, żeby tam dyskutować.

Jeszcze globalnie dla całego problemu ok. ale dla każdego modułu z osobna?

Chyba prościej je zassać przez pecl/pear, a z systemem poczekać, aż się problem sam rozwiąże.

Php-5.4 mam do testów i developerki, więc nie ma gwałtu na razie, na 5.4 i tak niewiele działa, np Wordpress u mnie się wyłożył do góry kopytami.   :Twisted Evil: 

Po protu mam taką zasadę:

Jak czegoś nie rozwiąże przez 3 dni? forum, przez tydzień? lista mailingowa, przez dwa tygodnie? bugzilla.

Od prawie dwóch latek nie miałem istotnego problemu, którego nie rozwiązałem w 5 dni.   :Cool: 

Poza jednym:

Na sąsiedniej partycji mam Debianam w roli systemu awaryjnego.

przez dwa lata potrzebowałem go raz, przez dwie godzinki, jak zmigrowałem z flag PT-PAX na XT-PAX.

Teraz ostał się kłopot z eclass pax.iutils  - w gentoo ostatnio jest stary, nowy w overlayu hardened-development.

Skończyło się takim skryptem:

```
cat `which updatepaxeclass`

#!/bin/bash

cat /var/lib/layman/hardened-development/eclass/pax-utils.eclass > /usr/portage/eclass/pax-utils.eclass && echo "zaktualizowane  /usr/portage/eclass/pax-utils.eclass"

cat /var/lib/layman/hardened-development/eclass/pax-utils.eclass > /usr/portage-rsync/eclass/pax-utils.eclass && echo "zaktualizowane /usr/portage-rsync/eclass/pax-utils.eclass"
```

Pozdrawiam

 :Cool: 

----------

